# Dell 28-Inch 4K Monitor Priced at $699, Coming This Month



## Cristian_25H (Jan 8, 2014)

Announced about a month ago, Dell's first 28-inch monitor with a 4K resolution (3840 x 2160 pixels) has now been confirmed to arrive in stores in two weeks' time (on January 23rd), priced at $699. Known as P2815Q, this Ultra HD display is said to feature an IPS LED-backlit panel and a stand allowing pivot and height adjustment. 

Dell hasn't shared much in terms of specs but if it's similar to the company's other 4K offerings, the P2815Q should have an 8 ms response time, a 1,000:1 contrast ratio, and HDMI and DisplayPort (maybe even mini DisplayPort) connectivity.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Octavean (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh yes,.....it will be mine,.....

I was expect it to cost ~$999.  I think I might buy this one on day one if the reviews are good,....


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 8, 2014)

Octavean said:


> Oh yes,.....it will be mine,.....
> 
> I was expect it to cost ~$999.  I think I might buy this one on day one if the reviews are good,....



Same, their 30" panels are usually more than this, and they're larger screens with lower pixel density.

Looks like a good value actually.


----------



## Octavean (Jan 8, 2014)

Slizzo said:


> Same, their 30" panels are usually more than this, and they're larger screens with lower pixel density.
> 
> Looks like a good value actually.



In contrast I have just heard Asus will have an ROG Swift PG278Q 2560x1440 120 Hz G-Sync monitor for ~$799,....










I'll take the 4K for ~$699 personally and if the price is right this is a great day for monitors and pricing IMO.


----------



## pidgin (Jan 8, 2014)

30 HZ, right?


----------



## SimpleTECH (Jan 8, 2014)

I was really excited about this monitor until I read it's going to utilize a TN panel (like the other budget 4K monitors). 

Sounds like Forbes is getting the incorrect information from one of their higher-tier 4K monitors.


----------



## progste (Jan 8, 2014)

we're getting there


----------



## progste (Jan 8, 2014)

pidgin said:


> 30 HZ, right?


where'd you get that?


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 8, 2014)

SimpleTECH said:


> I was really excited about this monitor until I read it's going to utilize a TN panel (like the other budget 4K monitors).
> 
> Sounds like Forbes is getting the incorrect information from one of their higher-tier 4K monitors.


From the news post: "this Ultra HD display is said to feature an IPS LED-backlit panel and a stand allowing pivot and height adjustment."

So, it's an IPS panel at 4k resolution.

EDIT: I see where the issue is. Yeah, no confirmation on IPS panel. All other info (price of display) is pointing to this being a VA panel, not IPS.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 8, 2014)

I could give 2 shits about 4k, unless the screen is 120" diagonally.


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 8, 2014)

Good upgrade for my Korean Monitor =O


----------



## zinfinion (Jan 8, 2014)

Price seems too good to be true. I'm hoping there aren't any gotchas.

I'm also hoping for a G-Sync 3840x1600 21:9 but oh well.


----------



## bbmarley (Jan 8, 2014)

much cheap so want


----------



## Octavean (Jan 8, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> I could give 2 shits about 4k, unless the screen is 120" diagonally.



LOL, that would likely be a 4K UHDTV not a PC monitor,....  You knew this was a PC monitor before you clicked on the link,...no,....?


----------



## Octavean (Jan 8, 2014)

I actually bought a Seiki Digital SE39UY04 39” 4K UHDTV off of Amazon for ~$489 USD and played with it for a little while.  It was nice, the 30Hz didn’t bother me at all, however it was a bit bigger then what I needed.  The color calibration was a bit off too.  

I was going to give it to my Wife but she didn’t want it so I gave it to my sister as a Christmas present. That was about the time that the price dropped to ~$405 USD (for a short while). 

Generally speaking I figured I could do better in early 2014 since all signs seemed to indicate that would be the case.  If the price on the Dell P2815Q pans out in the USA then I would say I was right to wait. 
I have no indication one way or the other but I’m betting we’ll see HDMI 2.0 support since it seems to be coming out on newer devices. If not then the lower then expected price still makes it worthwhile IMO.

I'm going to be all over this one,......day one,....

I expect prices to spike at some point though even if it does come in at ~$699 USD. I've seen it happen before with products with a low MSRP but high consumer demand.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 8, 2014)

There are TN 1440p monitors out there much more expensive than this! Let's hope for a price war after this one will be released. Hurry up Dell!!


----------



## Octavean (Jan 8, 2014)

Come on January 23rd,......

Come on,.....


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 8, 2014)

This is one of the few CES released that I'm actually excited about. Looking forward to buying one...


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 8, 2014)

Octavean said:


> LOL, that would likely be a 4K UHDTV not a PC monitor,....  You knew this was a PC monitor before you clicked on the link,...no,....?



Of course I did.  I have a 1920x1600 24" screen in front of me now, about 24" from my face... and I can't see a single pixel!  Give me an OLED screen instead.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 8, 2014)

I hear this panel is 30hz at 2160p


----------



## hero1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I like this but I can't get past the 8 ms response time. I have the Dell U2713HM and I love it but I was hoping to get a 4K monitor that is IPS and has at least 4-5 ms response time. At this point, I am hoping that the ASUS ROG monitor is an IPS or even highest quality TN panel so I can get it.


----------



## radrok (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh god 30 Hz TN panel? What was Dell thinking? 

TN is a no go for productivity that require some kind of color accuracy and 30 Hz is irrelevant to gamers.

This thing will probably just sell to people who could care less about checking the technologies behind because it has the 4K tag.

Could have a niche usage for some people though...


----------



## zinfinion (Jan 9, 2014)

Regarding the 30Hz, have any 3840x2160 panels come out that can be logically addressed as one panel at 60Hz? Rather than 2 logical panels (so-called "tiled") at 60Hz?

DP 1.2 is perfectly capable of 4K at 60Hz, so I'm assuming the issue is with the panels' guts and not the cards' output?


----------



## EpicShweetness (Jan 9, 2014)

It's unfortunate that it's a 30hz panel with awful response time IPS (or whatever) be damned. I saw that price, and that resolution and my eyes lit up. But I see that my next monitor is going to be a bit more ($500-) then what I'm willing. So for now a 1ms 27inch TN panel is my paradise.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm wondering what Emacs and Linux look like on this thing for programming ... itsy bitsy teenie weenie 6x13 font lol


----------



## arterius2 (Jan 9, 2014)

Octavean said:


> Oh yes,.....it will be mine,.....



and do what? drive it with your gtx 670?


----------



## elk (Jan 9, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Of course I did.  I have a 1920x1600 24" screen in front of me now, about 24" from my face... and I can't see a single pixel!  Give me an OLED screen instead.



I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU M8!!!

i am writing this from a 39" 1920x1080 monitor about 40" from my face and i love the damn thing... I do not understand what all this fuzz about pixel density is in these days...

The only thing i might find it usefull is for productivity so that you can have multiple windows open in less space, but then again i have 2x22"(stacked) on one side of my 39" and a 20" on the other. I bought them all second hand from ebay and they cost me less than a 4k monitor...

here they are...




Maybe they need to sell new monitors and came up with 4k to do so... It also helps to sell graphics cards to support gaming in this resolution as well...

Personally i prefer gaming in a huge hdtv with my sli gtx660ti rig than pay for a much smaller 4k plus 2000$ on dual graphics cards to be able to do the same thing on a smaller display... but then again it's just me...


----------



## Patriot (Jan 9, 2014)

zinfinion said:


> Regarding the 30Hz, have any 3840x2160 panels come out that can be logically addressed as one panel at 60Hz? Rather than 2 logical panels (so-called "tiled") at 60Hz?
> 
> DP 1.2 is perfectly capable of 4K at 60Hz, so I'm assuming the issue is with the panels' guts and not the cards' output?



so... From what I have been reading... most of the panels are tiled... and can be driven by 1 hdmi at 30Hz or 2 hdmi for 60Hz... or 1 DP 1.2 at 60Hz (using its multistream)


Having tiled displays is Very much HDMI's fault.
In its current state it simply does not have the bandwidth for over 30hz at 4k.

DP 1.2 can do 60Hz 4k, and DP 1.3 can do 8k 60Hz or 4k 120Hz for 3d purposes.
Supposedly DP is going to make its way to TVs this year.  I can't wait for hdmi to die.

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...upport-8k2c-standard-expected-in-q2-2014.aspx

http://www.displayport.org/news-room/media-coverage/


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2014)

arterius2 said:


> and do what? drive it with your gtx 670?


 
Don't be pulling down a man's dreams of grandure, we all have tech goals.

TN panel, 30hz. Just no.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jan 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Don't be pulling down a man's dreams of grandure, we all have tech goals.
> 
> TN panel, 30hz. Just no.



Agree. It's better to spend $300 more for a ViewSonic VX2880ml 4K monitor. It has 50M:1  Dynamic Contrast Ratio and 2 ms response time.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm looking forward to REVIEWS, and a stop to all this prejudiced commenting based on assumptions and peoples desire for "gaming" TFTs at 120Hz.  I'm glad technology is improving, and the market is finally offering more options. 30Hz is more than good enough for non-gaming applications.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't get the pixel density craze either, I rather have them focus on OLED, higher refresh rates, and reducing input lag.
Do people realize what kind of graphics card setup they will need in order to game at a respectable framerate on 4k?
Power consumption will likely go up as well.
Personally I would rather invest that money in a 5760x1080 setup (like 3x U2414H's).


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2014)

urza26 said:


> I don't get the pixel density craze either, I rather have them focus on OLED, higher refresh rates, and reducing input lag.
> Do people realize what kind of graphics card setup they will need in order to game at a respectable framerate on 4k?
> Power consumption will likely go up as well.
> Personally I would rather invest that money in a 5760x1080 setup (like 3x U2414H's).


 
Monitors are designed for more than just gaming purposes. Pixel density has many uses beyond making games look shiny.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Jan 9, 2014)

lemonadesoda said:


> I'm looking forward to REVIEWS, and a stop to all this prejudiced commenting based on assumptions and peoples desire for "gaming" TFTs at 120Hz.  I'm glad technology is improving, and the market is finally offering more options. 30Hz is more than good enough for non-gaming applications.



Yes, at least people aren't bitching about missing 120 pixels vertically anymore


----------



## Phobia9651 (Jan 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Monitors are designed for more than just gaming purposes. Pixel density has many uses beyond making games look shiny.


 
I am well aware of that  
Still I am not convinced of the need of crazy high ppi's.
My main monitor only has a ppi of 89, but at 50 cm you still have a bloody hard time spotting the individual pixels.


----------



## qubit (Jan 9, 2014)

I wonder if this monitor will be made from two tiles or a single panel?

I won't consider any monitor that's made from tiles.


----------



## Solidstate89 (Jan 9, 2014)

qubit said:


> I wonder if this monitor will be made from two tiles or a single panel?
> 
> I won't consider any monitor that's made from tiles.


I can only think of one monitor that was made up of different physical displays, and as far as I know, it's no longer on the market. Of course it doesn't use more than one display.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yea, the cheapest 4k monitor out there right now is the UP2414Q atleast to my knowledge.  And that does 4k @60hz via DisplayPort


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks like a pile of junk. Will not buy.


----------



## Octavean (Jan 9, 2014)

arterius2 said:


> and do what? drive it with your gtx 670?



Maybe,....

A monitor upgrade is only half an upgrade and conversely a video card upgrade is only half an upgrade as well. One has to start somewhere or one could upgrade both at the same time.  I'm personally not worried about it at this time.  If I want to upgrade my video subsystem on this given system or on another system I can do that.  However, I think you are making an assumption that I want this 4K monitor to play games on and that isn't exactly the case.  As I have stated before, I've already owned a Seiki Digital SE39UY04 39" UHDTV and I was basically OK with it even at 30Hz. My GTX 670 did indeed "drive it" just fine and performed the tasks I required of it admirably.

I still need to see the full specs and get an idea of what the Dell P2815Q will actually do as well as its actual street price. I'll take in all the rumors and bits of credible information now but what really matters is what happens on the day of release,....real street price,....real specs.  I say this because I have seen reasonably priced products quickly become unreasonably priced on release day despite the MSRP presumably based on supply and demand issues. I've also seen the specs of a product change before release (like a feature dropped). 

Anyway, in all likelihood I'll probably give the 4K monitor to my Wife which will free up her 2560x1440 monitor.  Which in turn I can use that 2560x1440 monitor in a different computers multi- monitor setup,...

but anyway,....

Sure,....

I play games but I don't let it motivate all my computer hardware choices and purchases. Gaming isn't the only thing I do on a computer and it isn't the only thing I care about.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2014)

Octavean said:


> In contrast I have just heard Asus will have an ROG Swift PG278Q 2560x1440 120 Hz G-Sync monitor for ~$799,....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Asus, is also said to be a TN panel. Mehh.


----------



## MikeMurphy (Jan 9, 2014)

Where are all these complaints coming from?  What's the problem with giving consumers choice?  4k is excellent for those that want it.  For those that don't, 1080p will be around for a long time.

I'd like to see a 4k IPS display capable of 120hz together with appropriate cable technology.  

I can't believe how badly the HDMI group has dropped the ball.  Wow.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 9, 2014)

For gaming, the gsync monitor from Asus is a better buy.  I was running my Up2414q off hdmi(which is limited to 30hz) for about 10 minutes out of ignorance.  It was awe full in games.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 9, 2014)

This means that the price for 1440p monitors will come down as well??? 
I'm in a market now for a 27 or a 29 incher with 1440p, but the prices are still ridiculous...


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 10, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Of course I did.  I have a 1920x1600 24" screen in front of me now, about 24" from my face... and I can't see a single pixel!  Give me an OLED screen instead.





elk said:


> I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU M8!!!
> 
> i am writing this from a 39" 1920x1080 monitor about 40" from my face and i love the damn thing... I do not understand what all this fuzz about pixel density is in these days...
> 
> ...





urza26 said:


> I don't get the pixel density craze either, I rather have them focus on OLED, higher refresh rates, and reducing input lag.
> Do people realize what kind of graphics card setup they will need in order to game at a respectable framerate on 4k?
> Power consumption will likely go up as well.
> Personally I would rather invest that money in a 5760x1080 setup (like 3x U2414H's).



Text, documents, code, photos, graphic design, etc. - pretty much the kinds of things that everybody except you do. While I agree that this monitor is crap (30 Hz will make me want to pick my eyes out with a fondue fork, and I'm sure graphic artists will _just love_ the TN panel), I am glad that somebody finally got it through their thick skulls that some people would enjoy looking at a screen with a decent DPI.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 10, 2014)

hellrazor said:


> Text, documents, code, photos, graphic design, etc. - pretty much the kinds of things that everybody except you do.



I do all of those and don't require anymore pixels.  I would complain most vehemently if I was forced to have 1080 rows instead of 1200!


----------



## progste (Jan 10, 2014)

why is everyone saying this is 30 Hz? Am I missing something? Nowhere here or on other sites seems to be stated that this will be 30 Hz and Display Port 1.2 can drive 4k @60Hz so what's all this about?!


----------



## pociej (Jan 11, 2014)

Successor for mine AW2310 ? 

Confirmed 30hz? NO NO NO


----------



## Octavean (Jan 12, 2014)

progste said:


> why is everyone saying this is 30 Hz? Am I missing something? Nowhere here or on other sites seems to be stated that this will be 30 Hz and Display Port 1.2 can drive 4k @60Hz so what's all this about?!



My thinking exactly,........

I've seen no definitive evidence yet.


----------



## pociej (Jan 12, 2014)

Update on forbes.com:


> *UPDATE*: I now have confirmation of the P2815Q’s full specs, and have listed them below. Unfortunately, it tops out at 30Hz 3840 x 2160 and 60Hz for 1920 x 1080. This should prove a deal breaker for gamers, but the monitor still has a solid feature set for the asking price and represents an attractive option for creative professionals not focused on gaming.


----------



## Octavean (Jan 12, 2014)

pociej said:


> Update on forbes.com:



I've seen more then one article making this claim (not sure if it is the same source).  I still need to hear it from Dell though.

Even if it is accurate its still a reasonably priced useful 4K monitor for some applications. It would still be something I would buy for my Wife. There are also a number of 4K monitors and UHDTVs coming out and not for much more then this Dell model's ~$699 USD price (Lenovo, ASUS, Philips, Toshiba, Polaroid and so on).

I was willing to spend about ~$1000 USD for a 4K monitor around "28 to 32" and that hasn't changed.

If anything I may not be a day one buyer if its 30Hz because that would give me time to see what competing products will become available.

EDIT:

Now that I think about it, a Dell 2560x1440 display would typically start at about ~$650 USD and go up to about ~$1000 now.  Even if this 4K Dell is limited to 30Hz at 4K it will likely do 2560x1440 at 60Hz which makes it at least equivalent to Dell's current 2560x1440 monitors in a number of ways (albeit not necessarily all ways) with the added benefit of 4K.


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 13, 2014)

Octavean said:


> I've seen more then one article making this claim (not sure if it is the same source).  I still need to hear it from Dell though.
> 
> Even if it is accurate its still a reasonably priced useful 4K monitor for some applications. It would still be something I would buy for my Wife. There are also a number of 4K monitors and UHDTVs coming out and not for much more then this Dell model's ~$699 USD price (Lenovo, ASUS, Philips, Toshiba, Polaroid and so on).
> 
> ...



Remember that any resolution that isn't the panels' native will not look good at all. So only multiples of 2 will look "right" on this monitor (so, 1920x1080, on down the line...)


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 13, 2014)

What's the point if there isn't a GPU that supports it?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 13, 2014)

Ravenas said:


> What's the point if there isn't a GPU that supports it?


The guy up there already told you he is doing 2D graphics stuff and such. Is no brainer that this monitor is for everything else EXCEPT gaming. Ever for 3D design is overkill because you also need a very powerful 3D professional accelerator to coupe with that resolution.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 13, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> The guy up there already told you he is doing 2D graphics stuff and such. Is no brainer that this monitor is for everything else EXCEPT gaming. Ever for 3D design is overkill because you also need a very powerful 3D professional accelerator to coupe with that resolution.



It would be a monitor that you could invest money in now and be able to use fully in the future. The problem with that is  paying for a product now is: once it is fully useable the price you paid is going to be overpriced.

Adding to the fact that purchasing a $699 top end graphics card right now will be badly outdated when 4K displays really start to flex their muscle. The tech world can be so demanding...


----------



## Solidstate89 (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't understand why there's a 30Hz limit. DP1.2 is more than capable of 60Hz refresh rate when using MST.


----------



## Octavean (Jan 14, 2014)

Solidstate89 said:


> I don't understand why there's a 30Hz limit. DP1.2 is more than capable of 60Hz refresh rate when using MST.



You make a very good point and I was thinking along those lines as well. DP 1.2 should have support for MST as part of the spec so I don't quite understand where the 30Hz limitation would comes in.  However, I question the specs we've heard about so far (regardless of source) which is why I'm interested in seeing the official full specs directly from Dell.  The 23rd is not that far off,....

If Dell made too many compromises with this model I'm OK with spending a bit more on a different make / model and getting a better (suited for me) 4K monitor or waiting a bit more for prices to go down.

No skin off my nose either way.


----------



## Octavean (Jan 22, 2014)

Dell has their specs up for the P2815Q and it is as has been stated before. 30Hz at 3840x2160,..

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...e_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 22, 2014)

Still a lot cheaper than *Ass*us's 1440p but with 120Hz...


----------



## Octavean (Jan 23, 2014)

estimated ship Date: 2/13/2014


----------



## GAR (Feb 5, 2014)

Its 30HZ folks, move along, nothing to see here.


----------

